# اجهزة القياسات في المختبرات و المواقع



## فيصل الطائي (16 يناير 2009)

اجهوة القياسات في المختبرات و المواقع ملف بي دي اف يتضمن شرح و كيفية استخدام الكثير من الاجهزة المختبرية و الحقلية مثل Mud Balanceو Ph Meter و Marsh Funnel و غيرها كثير


----------



## الرهينه (16 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك. فى ميزان حساناتك ان شاءالله يا رب.


----------



## مبتدئه (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


ملف مميز جدا شكرا جزيلا :75:


سلامي لكربلاء :80:


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (21 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخت ...(مبدعة)


----------



## م قتيبه (20 يناير 2010)

:63:مشكور على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد:77::77::77::77::77:


----------

